# الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....



## romyo (20 يونيو 2007)

سجن عراقي باستراليا لاغتصابه مسلمة عقابا لـ"قراءتها الانجيل"
قال لها: "دعي المسيح ينفعك"​
دبي- العربية.نت
أصدرت محكمة استرالية في سيدني حكما بسجن العراقي عبد الرضا الشوني 7 سنوات ونصف السنة بعد إدانته باغتصاب عراقية مسلمة "عقابا لها لأنها كانت تقرأ الإنجيل".
وصدر الحكم يوم 15-6-2007 بعد أن استمعت المحكمة إلى الضحية العراقية التي تعيش لاجئة في استراليا، والتي اعتنقت المسيحية بعد ما وقع عليها

تفاصيل الجريمة 
وبحسب صحيفة "هيرالد صن" واسعة الانتشار، ومواقع إخبارية استرالية مثل "نيوز"، فإن الشوني، وهو مسلم، زار المرأة، التي تربطه بها معرفة جيدة، برفقة شخص أخر، ليجدها تقرأ الكتاب المقدس للمسيحيين "الإنجيل". كما لاحظ تواصلها مع أصدقاء من الدين المسيحي. فبادر الرجلان إلى تحذيرها من مرافقة المسيحيين قائلين إنها "إذا استمرت في ذلك سيكون قتلها حلالا".
وفي سبتمبر 2002، استدرج الشوني الفتاة بالقدوم إلى مزرعته، مدّعياً أن لديه أنباء من اهلها في العراق. في المزرعة، بادر إلى ضربها على رأسها، ثم خلع حجابها وربطه حول وجهها واغتصبها، في فعل وصفه القاضي بالاعتداء الوحشي. 

وبعد الاغتصاب قال لها "دعي المسيح ينفعك"، دائما حسب الصحافة الاسترالية. 

الضحية: سرقوا حريتي 
وقالت الضحية لهيئة المحكمة إنها عاشت الخوف بعدما جرى، خاصة من أن يتم قتلها من قبل عائلة الشوني، أو أن تطالها "جريمة شرف" للتخلص منها.

وقالت إن زوجها رفض التحدث إليها لأشهر، بسبب العار الذي جلبته للعائلة. مضيفة "جئت لهذا البلد من أجل الحرية، لكن عبد الرضا سرق مني الحرية".

وأصرّ الشوني، وهو أب لأربعة أبناء على براءته. وقال القاضي إنه "برر فعلته بأنها كافرة لأنها تقرأ الانجيل وتتواصل مع المسيحيين.. وهو مقتنع أن ما فعله هو لتعزيز رؤيته الثقافية والدينية تجاه ما قامت به ابنة وطنه، وهذا أمر غير مقبول ولا يمكن التسامح معه في مجتمعنا".

وعلى الشوني أن يقضي خمس سنوات في السجن من أصل سبع سنوات ونصف قبل أن يخرج بإطلاق سراح مشروط.

الاستئناف 
من جهته قال محامي الشوني، بريت غالوي، إنه استنأنف الحكم "لأنه لم يتم الاستماع إلى شاهد متغيب، هو زهير العامري".

وكانت الضحية ذكرت العامري مرارا، على أنه الشخص الوحيد الذي كان حاضرا مع عبد الرضا عندما دعاها إلى مزرعته في سبتمبر 2002، في اليوم الذي اعتدى عليها فيه.

ويقول فريق الدفاع إن العامري "سبق وأبلغهم أنه لا يعرف عبد الرضا أبدا ولم يسبق أن التقى به ولا يعرف كيف تم الاغتصاب".

وتفيد معلومات المحامي أن الشاهد يعيش في سيدني، لكن لم يتم الاتصال به أبدا من قبل الشرطة للاستماع إلى شهادته.​.

منقول من العربية نت​http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2007/06/19/35663.html​


----------



## mase7ya (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*

كويس انها فى استراليا لوكان فى بلد عربية كان حبسوا الضحية وطلعوا المجرم


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*

تنشوف المحمديين بيقدروا يتنخنفسوا في الدول الأجنبية لا طبعاً هناك قانون يحاسب على كل كنت بدي أحط مقال العربية بس مشكور أخي


----------



## romyo (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*



mase7ya قال:


> كويس انها فى استراليا لوكان فى بلد عربية كان حبسوا الضحية وطلعوا المجرم



نشكر الله طبعاً ان هذا حدث فى دولة اجنبية 
فالعالم كله اكتشف الوجه القبيح للأسلام :bomb:
وقد قام شيخ الازهر من قبل بجوله اوربية لتحسين صورة الاسلام امام العالم ولكن هيهااااااااااااااات
شكرا يا mase7ya لمرورك ومشاركتك الرائعه:flowers:​


----------



## romyo (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*



Dark_Angel2008 قال:


> تنشوف المحمديين بيقدروا يتنخنفسوا في الدول الأجنبية لا طبعاً هناك قانون يحاسب على كل كنت بدي أحط مقال العربية بس مشكور أخي



عزيزى دارك الدول العربية بها قانون واحد يقول "انصر أخاك ظالماً أو مظلوم"
وعايز حد من المسلمين يفهمنى
هل المسلم هو اللى هيحمى دينه أم دينه هو الذى يحمى الشخص..؟؟:t19:
:new5: :new5:
و طبعا يا دراك انا وانت واحد
شكرا يا Dark_Angel2008 لمرورك ومشاركتك المتميزة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*



mase7ya قال:


> كويس انها فى استراليا لوكان فى بلد عربية كان حبسوا الضحية وطلعوا المجرم


 
عندك حق و ياريتهم حبسوها​ 
دول كانوا قتلوها​ 
شكرآ يا روميو على الموضوع​


----------



## Ramzi (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*

الله يكون بالعون
وعنجد اللة ستر ان القصة صارت بدولة غير اسلامية


ولا كان اتبهدلت الضحية


----------



## فدائي السلام (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*

لا هاذي مو ضحيه انها اعتنقت الدين المسيحي 
لكن هي ضحيه شيطانها والشباب المسيحين والحريه الموجودة والمفرطه في الدوله
لكن الذي ادعت انه اغتصبها لم يرد لها الضلال وان تعتنق الدين المسيحي
ولكن بنفس الوقت حاول اخرجها من الظلمات الى النور ولكن لاجدوى
لكنها اردت ان تتبرج وتكون حرة بلا قيود تحكمها تنام في اي مكان تمشي مع اي شخص
تفعل ما تريد تمشي عاريه تظهر مفاتنها الجسديه
وهاذا ما لايقبله ديننا الحبيب الاسلام 
وما لا يقبله كل عربي
لكن الله يجزيه  خير الجزء لمحاولته تحذيرها ​


----------



## فدائي السلام (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*

وارجوطرح موضوع حقيقي مع وثائق 
وفهمه على اكمل وجه


----------



## romyo (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*



فدائي السلام قال:


> الاخ فدائى
> مرحباً بك فى اول مشاركة لك فى المنتدى
> وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لى
> اذا كان قرأنك امر رسولك بأن يسأل الذين يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك
> ...


عزيزى لم اذكر كلمة واحده من فكرى الخاص بل كل كلمة من قرأنك واحاديثك الصحيحة
وكلها من الافعال الشينه لرسولك وامك عائش
فكما قلت لك
تقبل ردى كما تقبلنا ردك السابق
مع محبتى لك:flowers:​


----------



## romyo (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*



فدائي السلام قال:


> وارجوطرح موضوع حقيقي مع وثائق
> وفهمه على اكمل وجه



عزيزى القضيه صحيحه
والمسلم العراقى معترف بجريمته
والرابط امامك صحيح
والبينه على من ادعى​


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته....

اولاااااا وللعلم هذااااااا ليس العقاااااب الاسلااااامي ولا تفتري على الاسلاااااااااااااام بمثل تلك الاقواااااااااال.....
ثاااانيا هذاااا  الرجل مسؤؤل عن ما فعله وليس الاسلام هو المسؤؤل ..... ثم من قااال ان الاسلام يحرم قراااءه الانجيل.... بالعكس حتى يستطيع الانسااااان ان يتعلم ويفهم ثقااافه وديانه غيره عليه ان يلم بدينااات وثقاافات الامم الاخرى.... وانااا بنفسي اقرا من الانجيل واتعلم عن الديانات الاخرى.... وعائلتي تدري ولا تنهاااني لاني واثقه بديني ومتمسكه به واساال الله ان يثبتني عليه....

ثاااانياااا وحتى ولو كااانت في دوله عربيه ومسلمه فاعتقد انهم راح ينفذوا الحكم الشرعي على الرجل لان انتهاااك شرف امراااه ليس بالامر الهين والاسلام افرد بااابا لذلك .....

وااااخيراا   ياااا اخوه نحن مسلمين ولسنااا محمديين فالدين الاسلامي هو من الله والرسول هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبينا ومرشدنا الى الصراط القويم...فادعوناا بالمسلمين .....  

ومثل هالاخبااااار مالهااا دااااعي فالدول المسيحيه مليئه بمثل تلك القصص واشنع منهااا  واولهااااا فضااائح القساوسه اللي تصدعت منهااا جدران الكنيسه الغربيه وفي مصر الحاااال اسؤا بكثير .... والبابا حتى يفكر ان يلغي عهد عدم الزواج من المسيحيه للتغلب على هالمشكله فكيف تفسرون ذلك....


في انتظااار الاجوبه....


واذا مو مصدقين انا راح اجيب لكم اللينكااات




اياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## romyo (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عندك حق و ياريتهم حبسوها​
> دول كانوا قتلوها​
> شكرآ يا روميو على الموضوع​



كانوا قتلوا وبس
وكانوا حرقوا الكنايس والبيوت والمحلات والشجر وولعوا فى الدنيا كلها

شكرا يا فراشة لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## romyo (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*



Ramzi Sawaged قال:


> الله يكون بالعون
> وعنجد اللة ستر ان القصة صارت بدولة غير اسلامية
> 
> 
> ولا كان اتبهدلت الضحية



نشكر الله على كل حال 
وفعلا
 لولا الرب الذي كان لنا عندما قام الناس علينا.
 اذا لابتلعونا احياء عند احتماء غضبهم علينا.
شكرا يا Ramzi لمرورك ومشاركتك الرائعة​


----------



## twety (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*

*الحمدلله انها مش هنا *
*وطبعا لازم يكدبوا الكلام ده*
*مين يشهد للعروسه*
*طبعا لازم يغيروا فى الكلام ويحرفوا *
*ويقولوا مليون كلمه كدب فى كدب*
*بس عادى دة شئ مش جديد عليهم يعنى*
*مسيرهم يفوقوا فى يوم من الايام*

*شكرا ياميو على مواضيعك الجميله دى*
*ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## romyo (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته....
> 
> عزيزتى بأبى انت وأمي يا محمد
> ولك السلام من ملك السلام
> ...


:new5: الرب ينير حياتك :new5:
مع خالص محبتى :flowers:​


----------



## romyo (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*



twety قال:


> *الحمدلله انها مش هنا *
> *وطبعا لازم يكدبوا الكلام ده*
> *مين يشهد للعروسه*
> *طبعا لازم يغيروا فى الكلام ويحرفوا *
> ...



الكدب الاسلامى حلال يا بنتى
والنيك نيم الاسلامى للكدب هو التقيه :kap:
شكرا twety لمرورك ومشاركتك الجبارة​


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى ثم اما بعد:
اولا  والله هذا الامر يذكرنى بموقع دارك _ لاايت . نت الذى تصفجتة وحملت الكثير من الفديوها ت التى علية وكان فية حاجة ناقصة بس انة لو كلب هوهو فى السعودية او فى بلد اسلامى ان يقولا انظروا هذا هو الاسلام ولا ادرى ان كنتم لا تعرفوا العقيدة الاسلامية فسئلوا مثل الذى نقل حديث فصلى الى عنزة وهو لايدرى ما معناة اصلا بل وفسرة انة  صلى الله علية وسلم يتقرب الى عنزة واقول لك هلا قرأت الباب الذى وضع البخارى الحديث فية ثم تكلف نفسك العناء كباحث وتطلع على كتاب مثل فتح البارى لتعرف ما هو معنى الحديث ولكن خير 
 اما عن تصرف هذا الفاجر الفاسد الذى لا اعرف من اين اتى بة  ( الذى اغتصب المسلمة ) كان  الاحرى بة ان يعلم منها ما سبب قرأتة اياة فان كانت لديها شبهات على الدين وضح لها ان كان من اهل العلم ( وهو ليس كذلك) او ذهب بها الى اقرب مركز اسلامى  لتناقش من تريد مناقشتة فيما تريداما ما قام بة فخير ما حدث لة جزاء ما فعل واما حديثك على انة لو كان فى دولة اسلامية لكان كذا وكذا فاقول ماذا تقصد بالبلاد الاسلامية هل هى البلاد لتى يحكمها حاكم لا يعلم من دينة شيئ ام حاكم يحارب الله ورسزلة ام حاكم يقول انا اطبق شرع الله فى الارض والشرع من فعلة براء ام من نحن كمسلمون اليوم مشتتون فى ارضنا بل والله قد تعتبرنا اقلية  والشاهد على ذلك ما قامت بة الحكومة من سحل علماء الازهر الذين قاموا بمظاهرة ضد النظام  وهو علماء اجلاء ام العلماء الذين فى المعتقلات  ليل نهار حتى ان احدهم من شدة التعذيب سب اللحية لانها كانت سبب فى دخولة المعتقل وغيرها وليس الخبر كالعيان اما اقول ماذا ام ماذا ام ماذا عن اى دولة تتحدثون وعن اى اسلام تقولون هل انتم موهومون ان للمسلمين دولة هل انتم موهومون ان للمسلمين حاكم لو كان كما تقولون لما فعل بهم ما فعل من قبل نصارى الصرب ونصارى الروس وسيخ الهند ويهود الكيان الزائل باذن الله  وغيرها يا ايها الذين تناقشوا لا تضحكوا على انفسكم وبالطبع لا تحاولوا ان تضحكوا علينا فالنصارى الوجة البرئ الطاهر هو من اعلنها حرب صليبية مباركة وهم من قاموا بها فى حملاتهم السابقة وهم من يعدوا جيش الرب فى افريقيا ومعسكرات يسوع فى كلورادوا وهم من بابدوا المسلمين فى تيمور الشرقية باسم المسحية وهم من رسموا الصلبان على وجوة العلماء فى البوسنة وتيمور وهم من يغتصبوا النساء فى الشيشان وغيرها من دول المسلمين انتم واهمون بان للمسلمين دولة وانتم واهمون بان للاسلام الان  كيان يحمية بل الاسلام الان غريب كما قال رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم بدأ الاسلام غريبا ويعود غريبا فطوبى للغرباء هل تظنوا ان المسلمين يطبقوا دينهم لا والله القلة هى التى تفعل  القلة المؤمنة التى امنت بالله وتوكلت علية وانا لا اخجل من ان اكتب هذا الكلام فافعال المسلمين فى كل مكان لا تمت الى رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم وجيلة الفريد بشيئ  وما يفعلة المسلمون من تفجيرات ومن منكرات ومن غيرها من الافعال لا ترضى الله ولا ترضى رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم 
 والى جديد لمانقشة ما تمت كتابتة من استدلالات 
 شمس


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى ثم اما بعد:
اولا  والله هذا الامر يذكرنى بموقع دارك _ لاايت . نت الذى تصفجتة وحملت الكثير من الفديوها ت التى علية وكان فية حاجة ناقصة بس انة لو كلب هوهو فى السعودية او فى بلد اسلامى ان يقولا انظروا هذا هو الاسلام ولا ادرى ان كنتم لا تعرفوا العقيدة الاسلامية فسئلوا مثل الذى نقل حديث فصلى الى عنزة وهو لايدرى ما معناة اصلا بل وفسرة انة  صلى الله علية وسلم يتقرب الى عنزة واقول لك هلا قرأت الباب الذى وضع البخارى الحديث فية ثم تكلف نفسك العناء كباحث وتطلع على كتاب مثل فتح البارى لتعرف ما هو معنى الحديث ولكن خير 
 اما عن تصرف هذا الفاجر الفاسد الذى لا اعرف من اين اتى بة  ( الذى اغتصب المسلمة ) كان  الاحرى بة ان يعلم منها ما سبب قرأتة اياة فان كانت لديها شبهات على الدين وضح لها ان كان من اهل العلم ( وهو ليس كذلك) او ذهب بها الى اقرب مركز اسلامى  لتناقش من تريد مناقشتة فيما تريداما ما قام بة فخير ما حدث لة جزاء ما فعل  ولا ادرى لماذا ينسب خطأ كل فرد الى المسلمين فهل خطأ برسوم المحرقى وماكس ميشيل ينسب اليك واما حديثك على انة لو كان فى دولة اسلامية لكان كذا وكذا فاقول ماذا تقصد بالبلاد الاسلامية هل هى البلاد لتى يحكمها حاكم لا يعلم من دينة شيئ ام حاكم يحارب الله ورسزلة ام حاكم يقول انا اطبق شرع الله فى الارض والشرع من فعلة براء ام من نحن كمسلمون اليوم مشتتون فى ارضنا بل والله قد تعتبرنا اقلية  والشاهد على ذلك ما قامت بة الحكومة من سحل علماء الازهر الذين قاموا بمظاهرة ضد النظام  وهو علماء اجلاء ام العلماء الذين فى المعتقلات  ليل نهار حتى ان احدهم من شدة التعذيب سب اللحية لانها كانت سبب فى دخولة المعتقل وغيرها وليس الخبر كالعيان اما اقول ماذا ام ماذا ام ماذا عن اى دولة تتحدثون وعن اى اسلام تقولون هل انتم موهومون ان للمسلمين دولة هل انتم موهومون ان للمسلمين حاكم لو كان كما تقولون لما فعل بهم ما فعل من قبل نصارى الصرب ونصارى الروس وسيخ الهند ويهود الكيان الزائل باذن الله  وغيرها يا ايها الذين تناقشوا لا تضحكوا على انفسكم وبالطبع لا تحاولوا ان تضحكوا علينا فالنصارى الوجة البرئ الطاهر هو من اعلنها حرب صليبية مباركة وهم من قاموا بها فى حملاتهم السابقة وهم من يعدوا جيش الرب فى افريقيا ومعسكرات يسوع فى كلورادوا وهم من بابدوا المسلمين فى تيمور الشرقية باسم المسحية وهم من رسموا الصلبان على وجوة العلماء فى البوسنة وتيمور وهم من يغتصبوا النساء فى الشيشان وغيرها من دول المسلمين انتم واهمون بان للمسلمين دولة وانتم واهمون بان للاسلام الان  كيان يحمية بل الاسلام الان غريب كما قال رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم بدأ الاسلام غريبا ويعود غريبا فطوبى للغرباء هل تظنوا ان المسلمين يطبقوا دينهم لا والله القلة هى التى تفعل  القلة المؤمنة التى امنت بالله وتوكلت علية وانا لا اخجل من ان اكتب هذا الكلام فافعال المسلمين فى كل مكان لا تمت الى رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم وجيلة الفريد بشيئ  وما يفعلة المسلمون من تفجيرات ومن منكرات ومن غيرها من الافعال لا ترضى الله ولا ترضى رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم 
 والى جديد لمانقشة ما تمت كتابتة من استدلالات 
 شمس


----------



## lovebjw (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
واحدة واحدة ا عم روميو 
الفدائى مش قدك 
هو كان داخل يفجر المنتدى ويطلع لكن ان  انت تعمل معه كدة  
دا مكنش متوقع 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو الفدائى زعلان من الراجل اللى اغتصب البنت عشان كان مفروض يقتلها 
ويطبق حق الردة عليها 
خلاص يا عم احنا ناخد نفسنا كدة بربط المعلم ونروح نقتل الكافرة الزنديقة دى بكرة 
وانت ولا تزعل نفسك
احنا عندنا كام فدائى يعنى فى المنتدى 
هم يجيو 2 مليون بس عشان كدة منقدرش على زعلك يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*

استاذ شمس 
طبعا مع احترامى لرد حضرتك 
ولكن هل يجب علينا ان لكى نتاكد من صحة حديث معينا مثلا ان نقرا كل كتب الاحاديث 
طبعا هذا كلام غير مقبول نهائيا لانه هناك كثيرا من كتب الاحاديث وهناك الملايين من الاحاديث وكل حديث يمكن ان يكون ضعيف او اسناده حسن او يكون صحيح 
ولكننا اتوعدنا على قراءة الاحاديث الصحيحة فى صحيحى البخارى ومسلم 
ام بخصوص رائيك عن الراجل العراقى دا فهو رائيك انت 
لكن راى باقى المسلمين فبيقول دا عمل الحق دى هى كافرة وعايزة تبقى مسيحية 
وكان مفروض يقتلها 
ام بخصوص كلامك على الحروب الصليبية 
فطبعا حضرتك عارف ان الحروب دى كانت تحت اسم صليبية فقط 
وغير كدة 
الحروب التى حملت اسم الاسلام اكثر بكثير 
فلا يصلح ان نفتح فاهنا لنتكلم بواحدة فقط ونجهل ونسد اذائنا عن الكثير والكثير من الحروب 
ام بخصوص فكرة هى لو فى بلد اسلامية برضو كان هيحصل كدة
لا مع كل احترامى لكلامك كانت ماتت والمحضر كان هيكتب ضد مجهول 
ام بخصوص الاعتقالات والحاجات التانية دى كلها سياسية دول واحنا مالناش دعوة خالص بيها


----------



## akram_ebid (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*

ياريت نصلح انفسنا اولا قبل الهجوم علي الغير


----------



## lovebjw (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*




akram_ebid قال:


> ياريت نصلح انفسنا اولا قبل الهجوم علي الغير



استاذ اكرم مع احترامى لردك ولكن هلى لى ان اطلب توضيح بسيط هو مين اللى بيهاجم على التانى معلش 
الراجل اللى جايب الموضوع ولا هاجم ولا دافع ولا لعب خط وسط 
حضرتك دا جايبه منقول من موقع قناة العربية 
الراجل عمل ايه بقاة 
ولا يمكن حضرتك قصدك على حد تانى هو اللى بيهاجم


----------



## romyo (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى ثم اما بعد:
> 
> ولك السلام من ملك السلام​اولا  والله هذا الامر يذكرنى بموقع دارك _ لاايت . نت الذى تصفجتة وحملت الكثير من الفديوها ت التى علية وكان فية حاجة ناقصة بس انة لو كلب هوهو فى السعودية او فى بلد اسلامى ان يقولا انظروا هذا هو الاسلام ولا ادرى ان كنتم لا تعرفوا العقيدة الاسلامية فسئلوا مثل الذى نقل حديث فصلى الى عنزة وهو لايدرى ما معناة اصلا بل وفسرة انة  صلى الله علية وسلم يتقرب الى عنزة واقول لك هلا قرأت الباب الذى وضع البخارى الحديث فية ثم تكلف نفسك العناء كباحث وتطلع على كتاب مثل فتح البارى لتعرف ما هو معنى الحديث ولكن خير
> 
> ...



اكرر لك ما قاله الاخ  lovebjw 
لا تدخل السياسة فى الدين :bomb:
ولتصحيح معلوماتك : ان ما تسميه الحروب الصليبية انما التاريخ يسميها حروب الفرنجه وقد اطلق عليها المسلمون اسم الصليبية لخدمة اغراضهم فقط
حتى لا ندخل فى اثبات جديد للحروب الاسلامية  التى قام بها رسولك واصحابه " قطاع الطرق" للأستيلاء على غنائم القوافل :act19:
فلا داعى للاحراج للمسملين اكثر من ذلك 
واعتذر لـتأخر الرد
مع محبتى :flowers:​


----------



## romyo (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> واحدة واحدة ا عم روميو
> الفدائى مش قدك
> هو كان داخل يفجر المنتدى ويطلع لكن ان  انت تعمل معه كدة
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وهو فدائى بيه مش لاقى غير المنتدى بتاعنا اللى يفجره:nunu0000:
اهو هو اللى اتفجر يا حسرتاااااااااااااااااااااااه :act23:
بس اوعى تنسى تخدنى معاك فى ربطة المعلم علشان نقتل الكفره سوا :budo:
هههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا lovebjw لمرورك ومشاركتك
واعتدز عن تأخر الرد​


----------



## romyo (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل...*



akram_ebid قال:


> ياريت نصلح انفسنا اولا قبل الهجوم علي الغير



عزيزى اكرم
هعتبر كلمتك موجه الى المسلم الجانى 
شكرا akram_ebid لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*

اما الحديث الذى ذكرتة وقلت هو 100% وهو فصلى الى عنزة انا قلت لك ارجع الى كتب الشرح لان صاحب الشبهة لابد لة ان يقول الشبهة بشكل علمى والا ضحك علية الناس 
واضع لك بعض من رواياتة ثم انقل لك الشرح :

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ‏ ‏وزهير بن حرب ‏ ‏جميعا ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏وكيع ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏زهير ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏وكيع ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عون بن أبي جحيفة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏أتيت النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏بمكة ‏ ‏وهو ‏ ‏بالأبطح ‏ ‏في ‏ ‏قبة ‏ ‏له حمراء من ‏ ‏أدم ‏ ‏قال فخرج ‏ ‏بلال ‏ ‏بوضوئه فمن نائل ‏ ‏وناضح ‏ ‏قال فخرج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏عليه حلة حمراء كأني أنظر إلى بياض ساقيه قال فتوضأ وأذن ‏ ‏بلال ‏ ‏قال فجعلت أتتبع فاه ها هنا وها هنا يقول يمينا وشمالا يقول حي على الصلاة حي على الفلاح قال ثم ركزت له ‏ ‏عنزة ‏ ‏فتقدم فصلى الظهر ركعتين يمر بين يديه الحمار والكلب لا يمنع ثم صلى العصر ركعتين ثم لم يزل ‏ ‏يصلي ركعتين حتى رجع إلى ‏ ‏المدينة ‏

الشرح وهو للامام النووى ( وانا فى البداية قلت لك اقرأ الشرح ولم اقل اقرأ كل الاحاديث؟؟؟؟)
قوله : ( ثم ركزت له عنزة ) ‏ 
هي عصا في أسفلها حديدة , وفيه دليل على جواز استعانة الإمام بمن يركز له عنزة ونحو ذلك . ‏ 

قوله : ( يمر بين يديه الحمار والكلب لا يمنع ) ‏ 
معناه يمر الحمار والكلب وراء السترة وقدامها إلى القبلة كما قال في الحديث الآخر : ورأيت الناس والدواب يمرون بين يدي العنزة , وفي الحديث الآخر فيمر من ورائها المرأة والحمار , وفي الحديث السابق ولا يضره من مر وراء ذلك .

وانقل لك ما قالة الامام بن حجر العسقلانى :
قوله : ( وبين يديه عنزة ) ‏ 
تقدم ضبطها وتفسيرها في الطهارة في حديث أنس . وفي رواية أبي العميس " جاء بلال فآذنه بالصلاة , ثم خرج بالعنزة حتى ركزها بين يديه وأقام الصلاة " وأول رواية عمر بن أبي زائدة عن عون عن أبيه " رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في قبة حمراء من أدم , ورأيت بلالا أخذ وضوء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , ورأيت الناس يبتدرون ذلك الوضوء فمن أصاب منه شيئا تمسح به , ومن لم يصب منه شيئا أخذ من بلل يد صاحبه " وفيها أيضا " وخرج في حلة حمراء مشمرا " وفي رواية مالك بن مغول عن عون " كأني أنظر إلى وبيص ساقيه " وبين فيها أيضا أن الوضوء الذي ابتدره الناس كان فضل الماء الذي توضأ به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , وكذا هو في رواية شعبة عن الحكم وفي رواية مسلم من طريق الثوري عن عون ما يشعر بأن ذلك كان بعد خروجه من مكة بقوله " ثم لم يزل يصلي ركعتين حتى رجع إلى المدينة " . ‏ 

قوله : ( يمر بين يديه ) ‏ 
أي بين العنزة والقبلة لا بينه وبين العنزة , ففي رواية عمر بن أبي زائدة في باب الصلاة في الثوب الأحمر " ورأيت الناس والدواب يمرون بين يدي العنزة " . وفي الحديث من الفوائد التماس البركة مما لامسه الصالحون , ووضع السترة للمصلي حيث يخشى المرور بين يديه والاكتفاء فيها بمثل غلظ العنزة وأن قصر الصلاة في السفر أفضل من الإتمام لما يشعر به الخبر من مواظبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عليه وأن ابتداء القصر من حين مفارقة البلد الذي يخرج منه , وفيه تعظيم الصحابة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , وفيه استحباب تشمير الثياب لا سيما في السفر وكذا استصحاب العنزة ونحوها , ومشروعية الأذان في السفر كما سيأتي في الأذان وجواز النظر إلى الساق وهو إجماع في الرجل حيث لا فتنة , وجواز لبس الثوب الأحمر , وفيه خلاف يأتي ذكره في كتاب اللباس إن شاء الله تعالى . ‏
قوله : ( أمر بالحربة ) ‏ 
أي أمر خادمه بحمل الحربة , وللمصنف في العيدين من طريق الأوزاعي عن نافع " كان يغدو إلى المصلى والعنزة تحمل وتنصب بين يديه فيصلي إليها " زاد ابن ماجه وابن خزيمة والإسماعيلي " وذلك أن المصلى كان فضاء ليس فيه شيء يستره " . ‏ 
حدثنا ‏ ‏إبراهيم بن المنذر الحزامي ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏الوليد ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو عمرو الأوزاعي ‏ ‏قال أخبرني ‏ ‏نافع ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
كان النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يغدو إلى المصلى ‏ ‏ والعنزة ‏ ‏ بين يديه تحمل وتنصب بالمصلى بين يديه فيصلي إليها ‏ 



والحديث اصلا فى مضوع سترة الامام والمؤموم ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله لمن يحكم بما لا يعلم ( ونصيحتى اذهب فتعلم العربية اولا)

اما قولك بان رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم ال من بد دينة فاقتلوة فالبرغم من ان الحديث للعلماء اقوال فى مدلولة ( ولكن اين هذا من الاغتصاب ام انك فهمت ان فاقتلوة بالاغتصاب كما فهمت العنزة ( بالمعزة ) :smil13:
واليك حوار دار بين اخى ( وهو طالب علم شرعى ) وبين احد الاخة فى مسئلة قتل المرتد:
حادثة قتل أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب لمرتدين خرجوا على الدولة لا يخرج من إطار ما سماه بعض العلماء "خروج على الإسلام" كما أشرنا من قبل وليس مجرد خروج من الإسلام لأي سبب!! فالمقصود بهذه الأحاديث -بدليل فعل السلف الصالح- هو المرتد المحارب المجاهر بردته الداعي لها فلا يستوي هو ومن لم يقتنع بنقطة أو نقاط في الشريعة وغالبه الشك وخرج من الدين والغالب فيه أنه مع الحديث يرجع إن شاء الله تعالى.

وأما حديث: " من بدل دينه فاقتلوه" فقد وقع الخلاف فيه من ثلاث جهات (وهي منقولة من أحد الروابط السابقة لأنك لا تريد قراءتها): 

((الأولى: هل تشمل "مَن" في "من بدل ..." الذكر والأنثى؟ الحنفية يقولون إن المرأة لا تقتل، ويقولون إن "مَن" الشرطية لا تشمل الأنثى، وبأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قد نهى عن قتل النساء في الحرب. 

الثانية: قوله: "دينه" هل هو عام في كل دين؟ الإمام مالك قال إن المراد به "من خرج من الإسلام إلى غيره وأظهر ذلك" (الموطأ)، وتمسك بعض الشافعية بهذا الحديث في قتل من انتقل من دين كفر إلى دين كفر، سواء كان ممن يُقرّ أهله عليه بالجزية أم لا، واستدلوا بعموم قوله: "من بدل دينه"، وهذا أحد قولي الشافعي وإحدى الروايتين عن أحمد. والرواية الأخرى عن أحمد أنه إن انتقل إلى مثل دينه أو إلى أعلى منه أُقر على ذلك، وإن انتقل إلى أنقص من دينه لم يُقر. فاليهودية مثل النصرانية أما المجوسية فهي دون. 

أما الحنفية فقالوا: إن الكفر كله ملة واحدة. والتبديل هنا هو نوع خاص بالرجوع عن الإسلام لا غير. ومع هذا الاختلاف الشديد، فإنهم متفقون جميعا على أن "ظاهر الحديث" غير مراد، ولذلك لا يقال: إن من بدل دينه إلى الإسلام يدخل في الحديث، مع أن اللفظ يشمله. 

الثالثة: قوله: "فاقتلوه" اختلفوا: هل يلزم منه مباشرة القتل قبل الاستتابة؟ أو لا بد من الاستتابة؟ وفي هذا خلاف طويل، وبعض الفقهاء حدد مدة الاستتابة بثلاثة أيام، وبعضهم بأقل، وبعضهم بأكثر، ومنهم من قال يستتاب أبدا، أي إلى بقية حياته. وقد قال النووي: "اختلفوا في استتابته: هل هي واجبة أم مستحبة؟ وفي قدرها، وفي قبول توبته". 

وبناء على ذلك يتضح أن الحكم بقتل المرتد يحيط به اختلاف واسع، يبدأ من الخلاف في قتله أولا، ثم في كيفية بناء الحكم على الأدلة التي يحيط بها اختلاف واسع في كيفية فهمها، وصولا إلى تخصيص الحنفية له بالرجل، وذهاب الجمهور إلى كونه للرجل والمرأة، وانتهاء بالخلاف حول الاستتابة ومدتها وقبولها)) انتهى.

قلت (الأزهري الأصلي): فلو فهمنا الحديث على عموم لفظه لقتل اليهودي الذي يتنصر ولقتلت المرأة ولما كان هناك استتابة ولا غير ذلك من أمور.

وقد عد بعض علماء الحنفية أربعة عشر صنفاً من المرتدين يستثنون من هذا الحديث (الحصكفي، شرح الدر المختار، جـ1 ص 483).

3- ومحاولة البعض -والذين تنقل عنهم وتقلدهم- جعل المسألة لا محل للخلاف فيها محاولة ضعيفة ونفي الخلاف فيها مجازفة فانظر إلى تلخيص ابن حزم للخلاف في المسألة فقد أحصى الأقوال في كتابه "المحلى" فقال: 

"كل من صح أنه كان مسلمًا متبرئًا من كل دين حاشا دين الإسلام، ثم ثبت عنه أنه ارتد عن دين الإسلام، وخرج إلى دين كتابي أو غير كتابي أو إلى غير دين؛ فإن الناس اختلفوا في حكمه؛ فقالت طائفة: لا يستتاب، وقالت طائفة: يستتاب، وفرقت طائفة بين من وُلد في الإسلام ثم ارتد، ومن أسلم بعد كفره ثم ارتد. 

ثم ذكر أن من قالوا: "لا يستتاب" انقسموا فرقتين؛ فقالت طائفة بقتل المرتد، تاب أو لم يتب، راجع الإسلام أو لم يراجع
, وقالت طائفة: إن بادر فتاب قُبلت منه توبته وسقط عنه القتل، وإن لم تظهر توتبه أنفذ عليه القتل. 

وأما من قالوا: "يستتاب" فإنهم انقسموا أقسامًا؛ فطائفة قالت: "نستتيبه مرة فإن تاب وإلا قتلناه".
,وطائفة قالت: "نستتيبه ثلاث مرات فإن تاب وإلا قتلناه".
,وطائفة قالت: "نستتيبه شهرًا فإن تاب وإلا قتلناه".
,وطائفة قالت: "نستتيبه مائة مرة فإن تاب وإلا قتلناه".
,وطائفة قالت: "يُستتاب أبدًا ولا يُقتَل".

وأما من فرق بين المُسِر والمعلن فإن طائفة قالت: "من أسر ردته قتلناه دون استتابة ولم تُقبل توبته، ومن أعلنها قبلنا توبته". 
قال هؤلاء: "وأما المعلن فتُقبل توبته"، وطائفة قالت: "لا فرق بين المسرِّ والمعلن في شيء من ذلك"، فطائفة قبلت توبتهما معًا أقر المسرُّ أو لم يقر، وطائفة لم تقبل توبة المسر ولا المعلن". انتهى.

فأين كل هذا من ادعاء القول الواحد في المسألة؟!!

4- وأنا أريدك أن تجيب على هذه الحوادث:

أ- روى الإمامان البخاري ومسلم عن جابر قال: إن أعرابياً بايع رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم- فأصاب الأعرابي وعك بالمدينة فأتى النبيَّ فقال: يا محمد، أَقِلْني بيعتي، فأبى رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ثم جاءه فقال: أَقِلْني بيعتي، فأبى، ثم جاءه فقال: أَقِلْني بيعتي، فأبى، فخرج الأعرابي، فقال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "إنما المدينة كالكير، تنفي خبثها، وينصع طيبها"، وفي رواية البخاري: فبايعه على الإسلام.

فلو لم يكن هناك تفريقٌ بين "الخروج على" و"الخروج من" لما كان مصير هذا الأعرابي إلا القتل.

ب- روى عبد الرزاق والبيهقي وسعيد بن منصور وابن حزم : "أن أنسًا عاد من "تُستَر" فقدم على عمر -رضي الله عنهما- فسأله: ما فعل الستة الرهط من بكر بن وائل الذين ارتدوا عن الإسلام فلحقوا بالمشركين، قال: يا أمير المؤمنين، قوم ارتدوا عن الإسلام، ولحقوا بالمشركين، قُتلوا بالمعركة، فاسترجع عمر: أي قال: "إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون". قال أنس: وهل كان سبيلهم إلا القتل؟ قال: "نعم، كنت أعرض عليهم الإسلام، فإن أبوا أودعتهم السجن". 

وهذا هو قول إبراهيم النخعي في مسألة قتل المرتد، وكذلك قال الثوري.

فلو كان حد كل المرتدين القتل، تُرى هل كان عمر -رضي الله عنه- يملك تغيير ذلك؟

ج- عن عمر بن عبد العزيز "أن قوما أسلموا ثم لم يمكثوا إلا قليلاً حتى ارتدوا، فكتب فيهم ميمون بن مهران إلى عمر بن عبد العزيز فكتب إليه عمر: أن رد عليهم الجزية ودعهم" المصنف، جـ10 ص 171.

شمس


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*

يا عدو نفسم  روميو:
 انا قلت سابقا ان من سيعتدى على الرسول او على اصحابة او اى ما يمس الدين والله انا استطيع ان ارد الصاع صاعين فارجوا ان تلتزم الادب مع الله ورسولة لانى والله استطيع ان اتهكم على دينك من مصادرة وان اتهكم على الهك المزعوم ( يسوع) فاحترم نفسك فى الحديث وتحدث كما ينبغى ان كنت ممن يحملوا العم بين جنباتهم
شمس


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى :
 استاذ باسم فانا دائما اردد ان انك منصف ومؤدب فى ردك فداوم عليها
اما بخوصو قولك على رأيى فيما فعل الرجل انة رايى اقول لك لا والله بل راى كل عالم  شرعى ابدا لن يقول ان حادثة الاغتصاب  صحيحة لانها كانت كافرة ولا ادرى اين فى الرواية اصلا ما يدل على انها كافرة هل كل من يقرأ فى الكتاب المقدس ( كما تطلقون علية ) يكون كافر لا طبعا ولا يقول هذا الا جاهل 
اما بخصوص حكم المرتد فانا ذكرتة  مدعم بالادلة 
 اما قول عدو نفسة روميو ان اية لا اكراة فى الدين منسوخة  فهو احد الاقوال ولكن الصحيح اناها محكمة :
في القرآن الكريم نقرأ قوله تعالى: { لا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي } (البقرة:256) ونحو ذلك من الآيات المشابهة؛ وفي المقابل نقرأ قوله تعالى: { قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب } (التوبة:29) وقوله سبحانه: { قاتلوا الذين يلونكم من الكفار وليجدوا فيكم غلظة } (التوبة:123) ونحو ذلك من الآيات الحاثة على الجهاد .

والتعارض بين آية البقرة وآيتي التوبة ظاهر بأدنى تأمل؛ فآية البقرة وما شاكلها، تفيد منع الإكراه على الدين بحال؛ وآياتا التوبة ونحوهما تفيدان محاربة ومقاتلة الكافرين؛ فما السبيل الأسلم للتوفيق بين أمثال هذه الآيات، وما الطريق الأوفق لرفع ما يبدو من تعارض بينها . 

بالعودة إلى ما ذكره المفسرون، حول الآيات موضوع الحديث، نقف على أقوال عديدة للعلماء، حاصلها قولان: 

الأول: أن آية { لا إكراه } منسوخة بقوله تعالى: { يا أيها النبي جاهد الكفار والمنافقين } (التوبة:73) إلا أن القول بالنسخ يعارضه أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ الجزية من بعض الكفار مقابل الكف عنهم، وهذا ما يُضعف القول بالنسخ، كما أن النسخ لا يصار إليه، ويقال به إلا بعد العجز عن الجمع بين الدليلين . 

الثاني: أن آية { لا إكراه } محكمة، ولكنها خاصة بأهل الكتاب، فإنهم لا يُكْرَهون على الإسلام إذا أدُّوا الجزية، وكانوا تحت حكم المسلمين؛ أما غيرهم فيجبرون عليه؛ وهذا القول الثاني هو ما عليه أكثر أهل العلم، وقد استدلوا لما ذهبوا إليه، بما رواه ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، قال: ( نزلت في الأنصار، قال: كانت المرأة منهم إذا كانت نزرة أو مقلاة - الذي لا يعيش لها ولد - تنذر لئن ولدت ولدًا لتجعلنه في اليهود، تلتمس بذلك طول بقائه، فجاء الإسلام وفيهم منهم، فلما أجليت النضير، قالت الأنصار: يا رسول الله، أبناؤنا وإخواننا فيهم، فسكت عنهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فنزلت: { لا إكراه في الدين } رواه البيهقي . وهذا الذي اختاره شيخ المفسرين الطبري وصوَّبه، وحمل عليه معنى الآية، فقال: ( وأولى هذه الأقوال بالصواب، قول من قال: نزلت هذه الآية في خاصِّ من الناس ) ثم قال: عنى بقوله تعالى ذكره: { لا إكراه في الدين } أهل الكتابين والمجوس، وكل من جاء إقراره على دينه المخالف دين الحق، وأخذ الجزية منه ) .

هذا حاصل أقوال المتقدمين في الجمع بين هذه الآيات؛ والواقع فإن الناظر في كتب التفسير المتقدمة عمومًا، يجد أن المفسرين لم يخرجوا عن هذين القولين، في الأغلب، ورجَّح أكثرهم القول بأن آية البقرة خاصة بأهل الكتاب ومن شاكلهم .

وإن كان ثمة من ملاحظة نبديها على هذا المسلك، فهي أن نقول: إن القول بالتخصيص هنا لا يرفع التعارض الواقع بين الآيات موضوع الحديث، ناهيك على أن القاعدة التفسيرية تقرر: أن العبرة بعموم اللفظ، لا بخصوص السبب . 

أما عن أقوال المتأخرين، فإننا نكتفي بالوقوف عند قولين منها: 

القول الأول: قول سيد قطب " في ظلال القرآن " إذ رأى - رحمه الله - أن الإكراه على العقيدة والدين أمر ينافي حقيقة دعوة الإسلام، فينبغي أن يترك الناس - كأفراد - وما يختارونه من دين ومعتقد، لكن ينبغي أن تزال من طريقهم تلك العوائق التي تمنعهم من إبصار حقيقة هذا الدين، وتصدهم عن دين الإسلام؛ ونص عبارته: إن ( الإسلام بوصفه دين الحق، الوحيد القائم في الأرض، لا بد أن ينطلق لإزالة العوائق المادية من جهة؛ ولتحرير الإنسان من الدينونة بغير دين الحق، على أن يدع لكل فرد حرية الاختيار، بلا إكراه منه، ولا من تلك العوائق المادية كذلك ) ويوضح هذه الحقيقة بقوله: ( { لا إكراه في الدين } أي: لا إكراه على اعتناق العقيدة، بعد الخروج من سلطان العبيد، والإقرار بمبدأ أن السلطان كله لله؛ أو أن { الدين كله لله } بهذا الاعتبار ) . 

فآية: { لا إكراه } وما شاكلها - حسب رأي سيد - موضوعها الأفراد؛ وآية: { قاتلوا الذين يلونكم من الكفار وليجدوا فيكم غلظة } وما وافقها، فموضوعها تلك العوائق المادية والمعنوية، التي تصد الناس عن معرفة دين الحق، وتمنعهم من الانضواء تحت لوائه . 

وظاهر من كلام سيد - رحمه الله - أنه وفَّق بين الآيات توفيقًا متَّجهًا، تؤيده الأدلة ولا تأباه، وأعمل كل دليل وَفْق ظرفه، وحسب حاله، وهذا أمر معهود، وطريق مقبول عند العلماء، للتوفيق بين الأدلة . 

أما القول الثاني، فهو قول الشيخ ابن عاشور وقد ذكره في تفسيره " التحرير والتنوير " وحاصل ما قال بهذا الصدد: إن آية { لا إكراه في الدين } ناسخة لآيات القتال، وأن هذه الآية - وأيضًا حسب رأي ابن عاشور - نزلت بعد فتح مكة، واستخلاص بلاد العرب، فنسخت حكم القتال على قبول الإسلام، ودلت على الاقتناع منهم بالدخول تحت سلطان الإسلام، وهو المعبَّر عنه بالذمة، ووضَّح هذا فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، بعد فتح مكة، ودخول الناس في دين الله أفواجًا ( اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء ) رواه البيهقي . 

وكلام ابن عاشور صريح، أو على الأقل ما يُفهم منه، أن آية: { لا إكراه في الدين } ناسخة لآيات القتال، وحاكمة عليها؛ ولنا على ما ذهب إليه الشيخ ابن عاشور بضع ملاحظات: 

- أن القول بالنسخ لا يصار إليه - كما هو مقرر أصوليًا - إلا عند عدم إمكانية الجمع بين الأدلة، والجمع هنا ممكن، وبالتالي فلا مجال للقول بالنسخ هنا . 

- أن ما ذهب إليه ابن عاشور مخالف لما عليه أكثر أهل العلم، في توجيه هذه الآية، وقد عرفنا مذهب الجمهور آنفًا، وأن آية { لا إكراه } خاصة بأهل الكتاب . 

- ثم إنا نقول: إن المتتبع لسيرة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وهديه، يجد أن سيرته على خلاف ما قرره ابن عاشور ، بخصوص تشريع آيات الجهاد؛ وذلك أن مجاهدة الكافرين كانت ثابتة في سيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم، إلى حين وفاته عليه الصلاة والسلام، يرشد لهذا أمره بتجهيز جيش أسامة لقتال الروم قبل وفاته بمدة قصيرة . 

- على أن من المعلوم من تاريخ نزول الآيات، أن سورة براءة - وفيها آيات الجهاد - هي من أواخر ما نزل من القرآن، فإذا كان لا بد من القول بالنسخ، فالأصوب أن يقال: إن آيات الجهاد - الواردة في سورة براءة - هي الناسخة لآية البقرة وليس العكس، وهذا مذهب بعض أهل العلم . 

إذا تبين هذا، فالذي يقتضيه النظر بين الأدلة، وما تقتضيه قواعد الأصول، أن نقول: إن إمكانية الجمع هنا ممكنة، وبالتالي فلا وجه للقول بالنسخ هنا، والأصوب أن يقال: يُعمل بهاتين الآيتين، كل في موضعه، وكل بحسب ظرفه؛ فآية البقرة: { لا إكراه في الدين } يُعمل بها على مستوى الأفراد، فلا يُكره أحدٌ على اعتناق الإسلام والدخول فيه . 

أما آيات الجهاد والقتال، فيُعمل بها عندما يُواجَه هذا الدين من قِبَل أعدائه، أو يُمنع من تبليغ رسالة رب العالمين، إذ هي الهدف الأساس من دعوة الإسلام، ليكون { الدين كله لله } (الأنفال:39) وبذلك تلتئم الأدلة وتتفق، ويُحمل كل دليل بحسب ظرفه وسياقه . 

على أن من المفيد الإشارة هنا إلى أن ابن القيم رحمه الله تكلم كلامًا جيدًا في هذا السياق، يمكن الرجوع إليه في كتابيه ( زاد المعاد ) و ( هداية الحيارى ) . 

اما بخصوص الحروب الصليبية ( فالمسلمون هم من سموها حرو ب الفرنجة وليس العكس  ولكن تاريخيا عرفت بالحروب الصليبية نظرا لاعتمادهم الصليب فى حروبهم وملبسهم ومباركة الكنيسة لهم)
اما بخصوص حروب الاسلام فارسل لى ما كان فيها وكيف كانت وباذن الواحد الاحد ارسل لك كيف كان رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم فى حروبة وكيف كان صحبة خلفا من بعدة
وانتم لم تجيبوا على ما حدث فى تيمور الشرقية و فى مباركة الكنيسة للجيش الروسى لما يفعلة فى الشيشان بل وخروج القساوسة معهم فى الركب للمباركة ولا تنسى ان حرب بوش هو من اعلنها صليبية  وهو من علق الصلبان على فوهات مدافع الدبابات  ولا تنسى الصرب وما ادراك ما الصرب من رسم للصلبان وقطع للرؤسان واغتصاب النسان وقتل الولدن وانا على ذلك شهيد لولا كتائب المجاهدين التى ارعبتهم ودبت االرعب فى قلوبهم لكان اه البسنة فى خبر كان
شمس


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*

كل هذة الحوادث وغيرها وغيرها من قتل ثمانين الف بالسكاكين ذبحا ( اى والله ) لانهم وجدوا ان المسلمين غالى ان يقتلوا بالرصاص وتحى احدى نساء البسنة فتقول ( وهى فى الخمسين ) قلت لة ( اى من يريد ان يغتصبها بعد ان قال لها اخلعى ملابسك) انا فى مثل سن امك( وعلى فكرة كانت جارتة ) ولكنة فعل معها ما فعل
 وغيرها من اخت لى اغتصبها الكلاب عشر مرات فى اليوم كلما فاقت من الاغماء اعتدى عليها اخر ولكن صبرا يابوسنة فانا صامدون  وغيرها وغيرها انهيك عن طفل تقطع راسة ويلعب بها ( ماتش كرة ) اما ابية 
 وعندى والله من  الذكريات والصور ما يجعلنى اذا رأيت صربى بقرت بطنة ولكن يمنعنى انى لا اعادى الا من عادانى ولا اقاتل الا من قاتلنى اما من لم يشارك فى الاعتداء فلا سلطان لى علية  لان الله قال   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحِلُّوا شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ وَلا الشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ وَلا الْهَدْيَ وَلا الْقَلائِدَ وَلا آمِّينَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرِضْوَانًا وَإِذَا حَلَلْتُمْ فَاصْطَادُوا وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ أَنْ صَدُّوكُمْ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ أَنْ تَعْتَدُوا وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ 
 وانا والله لست من النوع الذى يخفى ما لايبدى فانا والله لو كنت ارى العكس لقلتة بلا حرج
 شمس


----------



## fakhry2010 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*

شمس القرضاوى حرام عليك لما تقول على السيد المسيح الله تقول عليه الله مزعوم احترم نفسك بس هاقول ايه شيطان دايما لسانه طويل ورغم دا كله باردو المسيح بيقولك تعالى الى مش بيرفضك يا ريت تحترم نفسك بعد كدا  وحاول تخلى النور يدخل قلبك المظلم  ياه واحده عشان قرايت الانجيل يغتصبوها شوف دينكم يا ابو لسان طويل والقتل والسرقه والزنا وشهوه الجسد الشيطان اغراكم بكل شهوات الارض عشان كدا انتم متمسكين  بالارض  خليها تنفعك  لا تكنزو لكم كنوزا على الارض حيث يفسدها سوس والداء حيث ينقبها السارقون ويسرقونها بل اكنزو لكم كنوزا فى السماء حيث لا يفسدها سوس ولا صداء ولا ياتو السارقون ويسرقونها :yahoo:


----------



## romyo (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> اما الحديث الذى ذكرتة وقلت هو 100% وهو فصلى الى عنزة انا قلت لك ارجع الى كتب الشرح لان صاحب الشبهة لابد لة ان يقول الشبهة بشكل علمى والا ضحك علية الناس
> واضع لك بعض من رواياتة ثم انقل لك الشرح :
> 
> ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ‏ ‏وزهير بن حرب ‏ ‏جميعا ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏وكيع ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏زهير ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏وكيع ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عون بن أبي جحيفة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏قال ‏
> ...



عزيزى شمس 
مرحباً بك محاور محترم ومتفهم
واشكرك لذوقك العالى الواضح جداااا من خلال مشاركاتك كما اشكرك على المعلومة
ولكن
حضرتك ذكرت ان معنى العنزة هى عصاه فى اسفلها حديده وذكرت شرح وافً للموضوع دون ذكر مرجعيتك برابط للتأكد من صحته كما نفعل نحن ....


> ثم تكلف نفسك العناء كباحث وتطلع على كتاب مثل فتح البارى لتعرف ما هو معنى الحديث ولكن خير
> اما الحديث الذى ذكرتة وقلت هو 100% وهو فصلى الى عنزة انا قلت لك ارجع الى كتب الشرح


وقد عملت بنصيحتك قرأت الحديث وفتح البارى فى شرح صحيح البخارى الموجود اسفل الحديث وهذا نص الكلام الموجود بالرابط 
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري
‏
‏قَوْله : ( حَدَّثَنِي إِسْحَاق ) ‏
‏هُوَ اِبْن رَاهْوَيْهِ جَزَمَ بِذَلِكَ أَبُو نُعَيْم فِي " الْمُسْتَخْرَج " وَابْن شُمَيْلٍ هُوَ النَّضْر , وَعُمَر بْن أَبِي زَائِدَة هُوَ الْهَمْدَانِيُّ بِسُكُونِ الْمِيم الْكُوفِيّ أَخُو زَكَرِيَّا , وَاسْم أَبِي زَائِدَة خَالِد وَيُقَال هُبَيْرَة , وَلِعُمَر فِي الْبُخَارِيّ أَحَادِيث يَسِيرَة . ‏

‏قَوْله : ( قَالَ فَرَأَيْت ) ‏
‏كَذَا لِلْأَكْثَرِ هُوَ مَعْطُوف عَلَى جُمَل مِنْ الْحَدِيث , فَإِنَّ أَوَّله " رَأَيْت النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي قُبَّة حَمْرَاء مِنْ أَدَم " الْحَدِيث , وَفِيهِ : " ثُمَّ رَأَيْت بِلَالًا إِلَخْ " هَكَذَا أَخْرَجَهُ الْمُصَنِّف فِي أَوَائِل الصَّلَاة عَنْ مُحَمَّد بْن عَرْعَرَة عَنْ عُمَر بْن أَبِي زَائِدَة , فَلَمَّا اِخْتَصَرَهُ أَشَارَ إِلَى أَنَّ الْمَذْكُور لَيْسَ أَوَّل الْحَدِيث . وَوَقَعَ لِلْكُشْمِيهَنِيّ فِي أَوَّله " رَأَيْت " وَكَذَا فِي رِوَايَة النَّسَفِيِّ , وَكَذَا أَخْرَجَهُ أَبُو نُعَيْم مِنْ مُسْنَد إِسْحَاق بْن رَاهْوَيْهِ عَنْ النَّضْر , وَأَخْرَجَهُ مِنْ وَجْه آخَر عَنْ إِسْحَاق قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَامِر الْعَقَدِيّ حَدَّثَنَا عُمَر بْن أَبِي زَائِدَة " وَذَكَرَ أَنَّ رِوَايَة إِسْحَاق عَنْ النَّضْر لَمْ يَقَع فِيهَا قَوْله : " مُشَمِّرًا " وَوَقَعَ فِي رِوَايَته عَنْ أَبِي عَامِر , وَقَدْ وَقَعَتْ فِي الْبَاب عَنْ إِسْحَاق عَنْ النَّضْر فَيُحْتَمَل أَنْ يَكُون إِسْحَاق هُوَ اِبْن مَنْصُور , وَلَمْ يَقَع لَفْظ " مُشَمِّرًا " لِلْإِسْمَاعِيلِيِّ فَإِنَّهُ أَخْرَجَهُ مِنْ طَرِيق يَحْيَى بْن زَكَرِيَّا بْن أَبِي زَائِدَة عَنْ عَمّه عُمَر بِلَفْظِ " فَخَرَجَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَأَنِّي أَنْظُر إِلَى وَبِيص سَاقَيْهِ " ثُمَّ قَالَ : وَرَوَاهُ الثَّوْرِيّ عَنْ عَوْن بْن أَبِي جُحَيْفَةَ فَقَالَ فِي حَدِيثه " كَأَنِّي أَنْظُر إِلَى بِرِيقِ سَاقَيْهِ " قَالَ الْإِسْمَاعِيلِيّ : وَهَذَا هُوَ التَّشْمِير وَيُؤْخَذ مِنْهُ أَنَّ النَّهْي عَنْ كَفّ الثِّيَاب فِي الصَّلَاة مَحَلّه فِي غَيْر ذَيْل الْإِزَار , وَيُحْتَمَل أَنْ تَكُون هَذِهِ الصُّورَة وَقَعَتْ اِتِّفَاقًا , فَإِنَّهَا كَانَتْ فِي حَالَة السَّفَر وَهُوَ مَحَلّ التَّشْمِير . ‏
http://hadith.al-islam.com/display/display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=8648

    اين تفسير كلمة العنزة التى اوردتها حضرتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ومع فرض حسن النيه وصحة ادعاءك ... لماذا لما تعترض على ما ذكر بأن رسول الاسلام سجد للأصنام وإن السيده أمنه بنت وهب  كافرة وإن السيدة عائش كانت تصتاد شباب قريش وإن رسولك نكح خالته خوله بنت حكيم ونكح فاطمة بنت اسد وهى ميته فى القبر......​


----------



## romyo (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> اما قولك بان رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم ال من بد دينة فاقتلوة فالبرغم من ان الحديث للعلماء اقوال فى مدلولة ( ولكن اين هذا من الاغتصاب ام انك فهمت ان فاقتلوة بالاغتصاب كما فهمت العنزة ( بالمعزة ) :smil13:
> 
> اعتقد ان الفارق واضح بين القتل ولاغتصاب وهو يوضح تماماً ان الجانى كان ارحم بالناس من رسولك
> فأذا حكم على الجانى بسنه ونصف فكم ينبغى ان يحكم على رسول الاسلام​واليك حوار دار بين اخى ( وهو طالب علم شرعى ) وبين احد الاخة فى مسئلة قتل المرتد:
> ...



عزيزى شمس 
هل الاسلام يحتكم الى مواقف أم الى أوامر القران والسنة النبويه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

واخيراً ان من يعرض عليه الاسلام أمامه 3 خيارات
1 - قبول الاسلام  "امرت ان اقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا اله الا الله فان قالوها عصموا منى دمائهم واموالهم وعرضهم"
2- القتل..
2- دفع الجزية وهم صاغرون أى اذلاء حقيرون..
فماذا يفعل من لا يقبل الاسلام ديناً ولا يملك دفع الجزية بمثل هذه المهانه... يكون مصيره القتل ..
اليس كذلك

مع محبتى:flowers:​


----------



## romyo (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> يا عدو نفسم  روميو:
> انا قلت سابقا ان من سيعتدى على الرسول او على اصحابة او اى ما يمس الدين والله انا استطيع ان ارد الصاع صاعين فارجوا ان تلتزم الادب مع الله ورسولة لانى والله استطيع ان اتهكم على دينك من مصادرة وان اتهكم على الهك المزعوم ( يسوع) فاحترم نفسك فى الحديث وتحدث كما ينبغى ان كنت ممن يحملوا العم بين جنباتهم
> شمس



عزيزى شمس
لقد اتسمت بك خيرا حينما تناقشنا فى حوار هادئ يتسم بالموضوعيه حول بعض الامور الاسلامية 
فلماذا تتهمنى بالتهكم على الهك او رسولك أو اصحابه ...
انما نحن نعرض عليك ما لدينا من أدله وبراهين تثبت صدق دعوانا وكلها من مراجع اسلامية معتمده ودائماً تكون موثقة برابط الكترونى ولك مطلق الحرية فى الرد عليها..
فلماذا الاتهامات الباطله..
وانا شخصياً احترمك كمحاور جيد ومتفهم وأحترم كل أنسان بغض النظر عن دينه فيكفى انه انسان
وفى كل كلامى ادعوك عزيزى شمس ولم اخطأ فى حقك....
وأخيراً
ارجو ان يستمر حوارنا هادئ بناّء 
وتقبل منى فائق المحبة والتقدير والاحترام:new8:
:new5: مع محبتى :new5:​


----------



## Al Bassam (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*

يا عيني عليك يا روميو! يا ملك!


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى ثم اما بعد
والله اعجب منك تسب رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم ثم تقول ان الحوار يكون هادئ وحتى لا يكون فيما نقلت تلبيس فاقرأ ما ان كتبتة  لاخاك باسم وهو قبل ما نقلتة من قولى لك يا عدو نفسك والكمة قلتها بعد ان قلت ما قلت عن رسول الله 
 اما بخصوص انك لم تصدق انى جئت بالشرح فلو انك ذهبت الى نفس المصدر الذى انت مستقى منة لوجدت ما شرحتة فى شأن العنزة وما منعنى وضع الروابط هو ان منتداكم يمنع وضع الروابط الاسمية على ما اذكر وعموما اليك الروابط
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/...=root&Scope=0,9,1,10&Offset=0&SearchLevel=QBE



http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/...=root&Scope=0,9,1,10&Offset=0&SearchLevel=QBE


وهذا رابط الامام بن حجر
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/...rchType=root&Scope=0&Offset=0&SearchLevel=QBE

 اما قولك ماذا يفعل غير المسلم ثم ذكرت قول رسول الله الصحيح امرت ان اقاتل الناس وهذة فيها شروح وتوضيح نضعها فيما بعد
 اما قولك ومن لا يملك الجزية اقول لك لا يدفعها كما فعل عمر رضى الله عنة حينما راى يهودى يتسول فسئلة عن السبب فقال الجزية فامر عمر بالا تؤخذ الجزية من الضعاف   اى من لا يملك ان يدفعها
 وعموما انا ارحب دائما بمن يحاور بادب فاذا اردت ان تسئل عن شبهة فقل هل صحيح ان فى دينك حديث كذا وكذا وهل معناة كذا وكذا هكذا يكون الادب اما انك تسب رسول الله وزوجاتة واصحابة فلا واعلم ان تراب كان تسير علية دابة للاصغر الصحابة احب الى منك
شمس


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*

وباذن الله اضع لك قريبا شرح للجزية على من تجب وشروطها ومتى تسقط  وموضوع امرت ان اقاتل الناس
 عزرا لانى مشغول جدا جدا 
 شمس


----------



## romyo (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*



fakhry2010 قال:


> شمس القرضاوى حرام عليك لما تقول على السيد المسيح الله تقول عليه الله مزعوم احترم نفسك بس هاقول ايه شيطان دايما لسانه طويل ورغم دا كله باردو المسيح بيقولك تعالى الى مش بيرفضك يا ريت تحترم نفسك بعد كدا  وحاول تخلى النور يدخل قلبك المظلم  ياه واحده عشان قرايت الانجيل يغتصبوها شوف دينكم يا ابو لسان طويل والقتل والسرقه والزنا وشهوه الجسد الشيطان اغراكم بكل شهوات الارض عشان كدا انتم متمسكين  بالارض  خليها تنفعك  لا تكنزو لكم كنوزا على الارض حيث يفسدها سوس والداء حيث ينقبها السارقون ويسرقونها بل اكنزو لكم كنوزا فى السماء حيث لا يفسدها سوس ولا صداء ولا ياتو السارقون ويسرقونها :yahoo:



من له ذانان للسمع فليسمع
شكرا fakhry2010 لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*



Al Bassam قال:


> يا عيني عليك يا روميو! يا ملك!



شكرا Al Bassam لمرورك ومشاركتك
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## romyo (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى ثم اما بعد
> واعلم ان تراب كان تسير علية دابة للاصغر الصحابة احب الى منك
> شمس



اشكرك عزيزى شمس  لذوقك الاسلامى الواضح 
حقااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
لكم فى رسول الاسلام اسوة حسنه
ولا هتنكر ان الرسول كان سباب ولعّان​


----------



## romyo (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> وباذن الله اضع لك قريبا شرح للجزية على من تجب وشروطها ومتى تسقط  وموضوع امرت ان اقاتل الناس
> عزرا لانى مشغول جدا جدا
> شمس



عزيزى شمس
احتفظ بشرحك لموضوع الجزيه
وسوف نفتح ملف خاص به وبالمهانه والازلال التى لاقاها غير المسلمين من الفتوحات الاسلاميه
قريباً بأذن الله
وهذا حتى لا نشتت الموضوع الرئيسى
مع محبتى​


----------



## القصاع 71 (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*

انا قرأت الخبر بصحيفه الانباء الكويتيه الخميس الماضي 21 -6 -2007 
واريد ان اكتب تعليق بسيط 
هذا الشخص العراقي فعلا مجرم ولكن المجرم الاكبر من يحاول ان يبرر له فعلته
واقول للذي يبرر فعلته هل تقبلها لو فعلها احد لانسانه قريبه مثلا واحد غير مسلم اعتبر ان 
اختك او قريبتك كافره من وجهة نظره فهل يحق له اغتصابها
تفكير المسلمين يحتاج للكثير ليصبح متسامح مثل باقي خلق الله


----------



## القصاع 71 (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*

انا قرأت الخبر بصحيفه الانباء الكويتيه الخميس الماضي 21 -6 -2007 
واريد ان اكتب تعليق بسيط 
هذا الشخص العراقي فعلا مجرم ولكن المجرم الاكبر من يحاول ان يبرر له فعلته
واقول للذي يبرر فعلته هل تقبلها لو فعلها احد لانسانه قريبه مثلا واحد غير مسلم اعتبر ان 
اختك او قريبتك كافره من وجهة نظره فهل يحق له اغتصابها
تفكير المسلمين يحتاج للكثير ليصبح متسامح مثل باقي خلق الله


----------



## القصاع 71 (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*

طبعا كما كل تفجير وكل عمليه قتل غريبه تحدث يخرج الينا البعض ويقولون ان هؤلاء لا يمثلون الاسلام .
ولكن بالحقيقه انهم مثل صاحبنا هذا يمثلون الاسلام خير تمثيل وهم يأخذون التعاليم حرفيا من الايات , اليست ايات القرآن هي الاسلام فكيف لا يمثلونه .
من فتره قرأت مقاله لكاتب اسمه بسام درويش يتحدث عن نفس الموضوع سأنقلها لكم لتحكموا من يمثل الاسلام .


----------



## romyo (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*



القصاع 71 قال:


> انا قرأت الخبر بصحيفه الانباء الكويتيه الخميس الماضي 21 -6 -2007
> واريد ان اكتب تعليق بسيط
> هذا الشخص العراقي فعلا مجرم ولكن المجرم الاكبر من يحاول ان يبرر له فعلته
> واقول للذي يبرر فعلته هل تقبلها لو فعلها احد لانسانه قريبه مثلا واحد غير مسلم اعتبر ان
> ...



كلامك صحيح جدااا 
سؤالك هام جداااااااااا 
وفى انتظار رد اخواتنا المسلمين
شكرا القصاع 71   لمرورك ومشاركتك الهامه​


----------



## القصاع 71 (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*

رميو 
تفنيدك لردود الاخوه المسلمين ممتازه 
وانا عمبقرأها واستفيد منه شكرا لك


----------



## romyo (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*



القصاع 71 قال:


> رميو
> تفنيدك لردود الاخوه المسلمين ممتازه
> وانا عمبقرأها واستفيد منه شكرا لك



اشكرك لتشجيعك 
و لكن لا انا بل نعمة الله التي معي​مع محبتى​


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*

اااالسلااام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاااته...
مرحبااااا اخي روميو....
لقد قرااات ردك ولي بعض التحفظااات على بعضه اوجزه فيمااا يلي:

هذا ليس افتراء منى وذلك لاسباب 
1- هل الرجل المسلم اغتصبها لانها متبرجه وتكشف عورتها
كلا .. بدليل انها محترمه ومحجبه ولم يذكر التحقيق شئ من هذا القبيل
2- هل المسلم اغتصبها لانه اشتهاها كما اشتهى غيره من النساء
كلا فى اعتراف المسلم الجانى حدد سبب الاعتداء حيث قال: 
ليجدها تقرأ الكتاب المقدس للمسيحيين "الإنجيل". كما لاحظ تواصلها مع أصدقاء من الدين المسيحي. فبادر الرجلان إلى تحذيرها من مرافقة المسيحيين قائلين إنها "إذا استمرت في ذلك سيكون قتلها حلالا".

"برر فعلته بأنها كافرة لأنها تقرأ الانجيل وتتواصل مع المسيحيين.. 

وبعد الاغتصاب قال لها "دعي المسيح ينفعك" 

فهو اذا عقاباً اسلامياً "من مفهوم الجانى المسلم" لها على ما فعلته
وليس هو فقط بل ايضاً غيره الكثير من المسلمين"راجعى مشاركة الاخ المسلم فدائى السلام"

اولااا اخي دعني اقوول... لااا والف لااا وان ذلك لا يعتبر عقاابا اسلااامياااا داام ان هناااك لااا يوجد نص اسلاامي صريح لااا من القرااان ولاا من السنه ولااا هو امر اجمع عليه ائمه السلف والجماااعه...
كااان امام هذاا الرجل خياارت كثيره اذا راااى في قرااءه ااالمراااه خطرااا او اثراااا كبيرااا لتغيير ديانتهااا الى المسيحيه... فكااان عليه منااصحتهاااا و ارشااادهااا بالحكمه والموعظه الحسنه....كماااا دلت شريعتنااا الاسلاميه...
اذن هذااا  الفعل الذي بدر منه يعتبر فعل شخصي عااائد الى الرجل ....سلوكه وتربيته وفهمه الخاااص للدين...

عزيزتى احيكى على ما تفعليه ورجاجة عقلك ...
ولكن ماتفعلينه هو من دافع شخصى بحت وليس من امر الاسلام بل على العكس هو ضد الاسلام
لان القران ذكر 124 ايه للتسامح مع اليهود والنصارى ولكن كلها نسخت باية السيف فى التوبه 5
" كتاب الناسخ والمنسوخ للنيسابورى صــ 95 ، 96 "

فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ التوبه5
_________________

وَقَدْ جَاءَ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ عَنْ اِبْن عُمَر رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُمَا عَنْ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ " أُمِرْت أَنْ أُقَاتِل النَّاس حَتَّى يَشْهَدُوا أَنْ لَا إِلَه إِلَّا اللَّه وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُول اللَّه
تفسير ابن كثير للتوبة 5
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?nType=1&bm=&nSeg=0&l=arb&nSora=9&n Aya=5&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=0

قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ التوبة 29

. وَقَوْله " حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَة " أَيْ إِنْ لَمْ يُسَلِّمُوا " عَنْ يَد " أَيْ عَنْ قَهْر لَهُمْ وَغَلَبَة " وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ " أَيْ ذَلِيلُونَ حَقِيرُونَ مُهَانُونَ فَلِهَذَا لَا يَجُوز إِعْزَاز أَهْل الذِّمَّة وَلَا رَفْعهمْ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِينَ بَلْ هُمْ أَذِلَّاء صَغَرَة أَشْقِيَاء كَمَا جَاءَ فِي صَحِيح مُسْلِم عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ أَنَّ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ " لَا تَبْدَءُوا الْيَهُود وَالنَّصَارَى بِالسَّلَامِ وَإِذَا لَقِيتُمْ أَحَدهمْ فِي طَرِيق فَاضْطَرُّوهُمْ إِلَى أَضْيَقه "تفسير ابن كثير للتوبه 29
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/Di...EER&tashkeel=0



ااااخي  اولاااا ما افعله ليس ضد الاااسلااام بل هو جزء من دفاااعي عن الاااسلام فالااانساان لا يكفيه تعلم دينه فقط بل تعلم ديانات غيره ودراااستهااا حتى نستطيع فهم عقليات بقيه الااامه....
شي اااخر وهو قولك ان ايااات التسااامح مع اليهووود والنصااارى قد نسخت بسوره التوبه...

فاااان اطلب منك مرااجعه اكثر من تفسير وليس فقط الاااكتفاااء عند تفسير واااحد ويتوااافق مع هواااك...
لااانه ان كناا هناا نناقش فلنتبع الاااسلوب الصحيح وهو الاستزاااد باااكثر من مرجع ومصدر وليس فقط ما توااافق مع هواااك...
فجميع تلك الاايااات التي ذكرتهااا تدعو الى مقاااتله المشركين واليهود والنصاارى الذين وقفواااا ضد الدعوه الى الله وبدااواا بمحاااربه المسلمين و التنكيل بهم ايمااا تنكيل ..
فهو الوقوف دون اي رد والتعرض لمثل هذاا الااعتداااء والظلم ضربااا من العقل؟؟؟ ام الرد بالمثل مع مراااعاااه القيم الحضااااريه للجهاااد الاااسلاامي؟؟؟


للاسف عزيزتى كلامك غير صحيح
فالاسلام لا يستطيع محاكمته على تهمة الزنا..!!!
لانه ببساطة لم يفعل غير ما كتبه عليه اله الاسلام

بل صحيح اخي الكريم ...والاااسلااام يهمه شرف المرااه وعرضهااا فهو اول ديااانه صاانت المراااه وردت لهاااا حقوقهااا كامله .... وان اردت الحقيقه اكمل الحديث لتعرف....ولاا تفسره على هواااك بل اقرااا ورااجع كتب التفااااسير الصحيحه .....فليس كل من قااال ( قصد النبي الشريف من هذاا الحديث.....)  كااان اهلااا لتفسير احااديث النبي خاااصه وان هذه الااايام كثر اصحااب المصالح ...وانصاار الملل والنحل....كتاااب الفرق السياسيه والطااائفيه والذين يفسرونهااا على هوااهم وكيفماا شاااؤوا....
راااجع باااب حد الزنااا في الاااسلام.

عزيزتى .. العالم ملئ بحدوث الاغتصاب وهو شئ لا يهمنى 
بل ما يهم هو السبب وراء الحوداث
عارفه لو المسلم الجانى اغتصبها لانه اشتهاها .. ما كنت ذكرت الموضوع ولا كان يستحق التعليق من أحد ... لكنه اغتصبها عقاباً لها لانها تقراء الانجيل.........!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل تم فى اى دوله فى العالم الاعتداء من مسيحى على مسلمة او مسيحية لمجرد انها تقراء القران؟؟
ثم ان كل المشاركات لا تتكلم عن خطأ شخص
وانما عن عقيده تبيح الخطأ والاعتداء والقتل بأسم الدين...والفارق كبير بينهم الخطأ الفردى وخطأ العقيده

اوااافقك الرااي اخي باااان هذااا الااغتصااب مختلف عن بقيه قصص الاغتصاااب وابشعهااا والتي نسمع بهاااا في انحاااء العااالم... ولكن وكمااا قلت فااان ذلك الرجل يمثل نفسه ولاا يمثلنااا بفعله وامره وعقاابه او الاعفاااء عنه بيد الله وحده.... وليكن الله في عون المراااه...ويهدهااا الى السبيل القويم....
امااا بالنسبه لسؤالك عن اذا مااا تم في اي دوله اغتصاااب مسيحي لمسلمه ؟؟؟
فاااناااا اقولهااااااا لك  وبااالصوت العاااالي نعــــــــــــــــــــــــم انهااا تحصل ويكفيك مااا يحصل في الشيشااان من اغتصاااب لفتيااات مسلماااات على ايدي جنود روس وذلك فقط لااانهم مسلمااات ....وماا يحدث في الصوماااال من اغتصااب للمسلمات على ايدي الجنووود الاثيوبيين .....وماا حدث في سجن ابو غريب ....كل هذه الجراااائم تمت بااامر العقيده فقط لااان هؤلاااء مسلماااات ومسلمين صدقواااا الله مااا عاااهدواا عليه فليغفر الله لهم وليصبرهم على الحق ....

الله ارني الحق حقاا وارزقني اتباااعه وارني الباااطل بااطلاا وارزقني اجتنااابه...
وصلى الله على محمد افضل الخلق وسيد الااانبياااء والمسلمين....



اياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## romyo (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> اااالسلااام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاااته...
> مرحبااااا اخي روميو....
> 
> لقد قرااات ردك ولي بعض التحفظااات على بعضه اوجزه فيمااا يلي:
> ...



عزيزتى اياااااااااااااااان 
تعجبت جدااا من قولك تفسير واحد ويتوافق مع هواى 
فهل القران والتفاسير والاحاديث المذكوره كلها على هواى
فايات القتال والاحاديث المحرضة لقتال النصارى واليهود كثيره جداااااااااااااا
هذه جزء من المراجع وليس كلها "على سبيل المثال لا الحصر"  فنحن لم نعتمد على تفسير واحد

*أولاً القرآن وتفاسيره​*
قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرمه الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق  من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون.   التوبة29
*تفسير القرطبى*

يَعْنِي : أَنَّهُمْ لَا يُطِيعُونَ طَاعَة أَهْل الْإِسْلَام . { مِنْ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَاب } وَهُمْ الْيَهُود وَالنَّصَارَى , وَكُلّ مُطِيع مَلِكًا أَوْ ذَا سُلْطَان
{ مِنْ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَاب } يَعْنِي : الَّذِينَ أُعْطُوا كِتَاب اللَّه , وَهُمْ أَهْل التَّوْرَاة وَالْإِنْجِيل .
{ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ } فَإِنَّ مَعْنَاهُ : وَهُمْ أَذِلَّاء مَقْهُورُونَ , يُقَال لِلذَّلِيلِ الْحَقِير

*تفسير ابن كثير*

وَهَذِهِ الْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة أَوَّل الْأَمْر بِقِتَالِ أَهْل الْكِتَاب بَعْد مَا تَمَهَّدَتْ أُمُور الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَدَخَلَ النَّاس فِي دِين اللَّه أَفْوَاجًا وَاسْتَقَامَتْ جَزِيرَة الْعَرَب أَمَرَ اللَّه رَسُوله بِقِتَالِ أَهْل الْكِتَابَيْنِ الْيَهُود وَالنَّصَارَى ....
وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ " أَيْ ذَلِيلُونَ حَقِيرُونَ مُهَانُونَ فَلِهَذَا لَا يَجُوز إِعْزَاز أَهْل الذِّمَّة وَلَا رَفْعهمْ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِينَ بَلْ هُمْ أَذِلَّاء صَغَرَة أَشْقِيَاء كَمَا جَاءَ فِي صَحِيح مُسْلِم عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ أَنَّ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ " لَا تَبْدَءُوا الْيَهُود وَالنَّصَارَى بِالسَّلَامِ وَإِذَا لَقِيتُمْ أَحَدهمْ فِي طَرِيق فَاضْطَرُّوهُمْ إِلَى أَضْيَقه "

*تفسير الجلالين*

وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِين الْحَقّ" الثَّابِت النَّاسِخ لِغَيْرِهِ مِنْ الْأَدْيَان وَهُوَ دِين الْإِسْلَام "مِنْ" بَيَان لِلَّذِينَ "الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَاب" أَيْ الْيَهُود وَالنَّصَارَى "حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَة" الْخَرَاج الْمَضْرُوب عَلَيْهِمْ كُلّ عَام "عَنْ يَد" حَال أَيْ مُنْقَادِينَ أَوْ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ لَا يُوَكَّلُونَ بِهَا "وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ" أَذِلَّاء مُنْقَادُونَ لِحُكْمِ الْإِسْلَام
هذه تفاسير مختلفه لآيه واحده واليك باقى الأيات :-

إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَ اللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَيَقُولُونَ نُؤْمِنُ بِبَعْضٍ وَنَكْفُرُ بِبَعْضٍ وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَّخِذُوا بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ سَبِيلًا  النساء 150

*تفسير ابن كثير*

يَتَوَعَّد تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى الْكَافِرِينَ بِهِ وَبِرُسُلِهِ مِنْ الْيَهُود وَالنَّصَارَى 

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...l=arb&nSora=4&nAya=150&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=0

وَلَا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ وَقُولُوا آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَأُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ العنكبوت 46

قَالَ قَتَادَة وَغَيْر وَاحِد : هَذِهِ الْآيَة مَنْسُوخَة بِآيَةِ السَّيْف وَلَمْ يَبْقَ مَعَهُمْ مُجَادَلَة وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ الْإِسْلَام أَوْ الْجِزْيَة أَوْ السَّيْف 

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...l=arb&nSora=29&nAya=46&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=0

فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  . التوبه 5
يا أيها النبي حرض المؤمنين على القتال. الانفال65
وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنه ويكون الدين كله لله. الأنفال  39
وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة……ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم.   الأنفال 60
واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم.    البقرة 191
فقاتلوا أولئك الشياطين.    النساء76
فقاتل فى سبيل الله… وحرض المؤمنين.  النساء 84
فاذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب. محمد4
واقتلوهم حيث وجدتموهم.  النساء 89
سَأُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ الرَّعْبَ فَاضْرِبُواْ فَوْقَ الأَعْنَاقِ وَاضْرِبُواْ مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ الانفال 12
وغيرهم الكثير ....
البقرة 216    ،   النساء74   ،  البقرة 190
البقرة 193    ،  التوبة 36   ،   التوبة 12
الأنفال 8-13 ، التوبة 14    ،  المائدة 33
التوبة 13     ، البقرة 244  ،   
*ثانياً : الاحاديث*​‏
حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن محمد المسندي ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو روح الحرمي بن عمارة ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏واقد بن محمد ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏يحدث عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ 
‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى ‏ ‏يشهدوا ‏ ‏أن لا إله إلا الله وأن ‏ ‏محمدا ‏ ‏رسول الله ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة فإذا فعلوا ذلك ‏ ‏عصموا ‏ ‏مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام وحسابهم على الله

صحيح البخاري ، الإيمان ، فإن تابوا وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فخلوا سبيلهم

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏علي بن عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أيوب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عكرمة ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏عليا ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏حرق قوما فبلغ ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏فقال ‏ 
‏لو كنت أنا لم أحرقهم لأن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏لا تعذبوا بعذاب الله ولقتلتهم كما قال النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏من بدل دينه فاقتلوه

صحيح البخارى ، الجهاد والسير حديث 2794

*ثالثاً : الكتب الاسلامية*​
كتاب الناسخ والمنسوخ للنيسابورى صــ95 ،96
"مرجع سابق" وغير الكثير
هذا كله كمجرد امثلة للذكر وليست على سبيل الحصر .. والموضوع مفتوح للدراسة والبحث اكثر..​
مع احترامى وتقديرى
يتبع​


----------



## romyo (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> شي اااخر وهو قولك ان ايااات التسااامح مع اليهووود والنصااارى قد نسخت بسوره التوبه...
> 
> فاااان اطلب منك مرااجعه اكثر من تفسير وليس فقط الاااكتفاااء عند تفسير واااحد ويتوااافق مع هواااك...
> 
> اياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان



اكرر هذا الامر بالأخص

وَلَا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ وَقُولُوا آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَأُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ العنكبوت 46

قَالَ قَتَادَة وَغَيْر وَاحِد : هَذِهِ الْآيَة مَنْسُوخَة بِآيَةِ السَّيْف وَلَمْ يَبْقَ مَعَهُمْ مُجَادَلَة وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ الْإِسْلَام أَوْ الْجِزْيَة أَوْ السَّيْف 

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...l=arb&nSora=29&nAya=46&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=0​


----------



## romyo (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> للاسف عزيزتى كلامك غير صحيح
> فالاسلام لا يستطيع محاكمته على تهمة الزنا..!!!
> لانه ببساطة لم يفعل غير ما كتبه عليه اله الاسلام
> 
> ...



عزيزتى اياااااااااااااان
لقد ذكرتى خلال كلامك 


> والاااسلااام يهمه شرف المرااه وعرضهااا فهو اول ديااانه صاانت المراااه وردت لهاااا حقوقهااا كامله


ان موضوع كرامة المرأة ومكانتها فى الاسلام موضوع تم مناقشته سابقاً فى موضوع مستقل ( يمكنك مراجعته)
وقد اوضحنا ببراهين اسلامية بحته ان المرأة ليس لها كرامة بالاسلام ..فلا داعى للتكرار
أما عن حد الزنا فهو لن يطبق على حالة زنا واحده
عزيزتى الاسلام لا يستطيع ان يحاكم احد بالزنا
وذلك لعدة اسباب :-

أولاً: الرجل لا يستطيع ان يتهم زوجته الا بأربعه شهود شاهدوا الواقعة  " ويكون المرود فى المكحله"

وَالَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً وَلَا تَقْبَلُوا لَهُمْ شَهَادَةً أَبَدًا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ النور 4

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...&l=arb&nSora=24&nAya=4&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=0

وبالطبع عملياً هذا مستحيل
هل للرجل ان يدخل ويجد زوجته مع رجل أخر ويقولهم ( والنبى ما انتوا قايمين ) ويتركهم حتى يحضر 4 شهود ويعود 
ثانياً: أو انه يشهد ويلعنها اربعة مرات امام الامام او الحاكم انه رئاها  ... وهى ترد على كل مرة وتلعنه لانه كاذب   النور 5- 9
فلو كذبته الاربعة مرات يعتبر هو انه فاسق ويجلد 80 جلده

ثالثاً : اله الاسلام كتب على الانسان حظه من الزنا فكيف يضع حداً لما أمر به قبلا
باب قدر على ابن آدم حظه من الزنى وغيره
)2657‏)‏ حدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم وعبد بن حميد ‏(‏واللفظ لإسحاق‏)‏‏.‏ قالا‏:‏ أخبرنا عبدالرزاق‏.‏ حدثنا معمر عن ابن طاوس، عن أبيه، عن ابن عباس، قال‏:‏ 
ما رأيت شيئا أشبه باللمم مما قال أبو هريرة؛ أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ‏"‏إن الله كتب على ابن آدم حظه من الزنى‏.‏ أدرك ذلك لا محالة‏.‏ فزنى العينين النظر‏.‏ وزنى اللسان النطق‏.‏ والنفس تَمَنَّى وتشتهي‏.‏ والفرج يصدق ذلك أو يكذبه‏"‏‏.‏ 
قال عبد في روايته‏:‏ ابن طاوس عن أبيه‏.‏ سمعت ابن عباس‏.‏ 
‏[‏ش ‏(‏إن الله كتب على ابن آدم حظه من الزنى‏)‏ معنى الحديث أن ابن آدم قدر عليه نصيب من الزنى‏.‏ فمنهم من يكون زناه حقيقيا بإدخال الفرج في الفرج الحرام‏.‏ ومنهم من يكون زناه مجازا بالنظر الحرام أو الاستماع إلى الزنى وما يتعلق بتحصيله‏.‏ أو بالمس باليد بأن يمس أجنبية بيده أو يقبلها‏.‏ أو بالمشي بالرجل إلى الزنى أو النظر أو اللمس أو الحديث الحرام مع أجنبية ونحو ذلك‏.‏ أو بالفكر بالقلب‏.‏ فكل هذه أنواع من الزنى المجازي‏.‏ والفرج يصدق ذلك كله أو يكذبه‏.‏ معناه أنه قد يحقق الزنى بالفرج وقد لا يحققه‏.‏ بأن لا يولج الفرج في الفرج وإن قارب ذلك‏]‏‏.‏ 
(‏2657‏)‏ حدثنا إسحاق بن منصور‏.‏ أخبرنا أبو هشام المخزومي‏.‏ حدثنا وهيب‏.‏ حدثنا سهيل بن أبي صالح عن أبيه، عن أبي هريرة، 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ‏"‏كتب على ابن آدم نصيبه من الزنى‏.‏ مدرك ذلك لا محالة‏.‏ فالعينان زناهما النظر‏.‏ والأذنان زناهما الاستماع‏.‏ واللسان زناه الكلام‏.‏ واليد زناها البطش‏.‏ والرجل زناها الخطا‏.‏ والقلب يهوى ويتمنى‏.‏ ويصدق ذلك الفرج ويكذبه‏"‏‏.‏ 
صحيح مسلم باب القدر
http://www.al-eman.com/islamlib/view...138&CID=162#s6

ومذكور ايضاً فى تفسير ابن كثير لتفسير النجم 32

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...l=arb&nSora=53&nAya=32&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=0

وهى تثبت الفكرة ولا تنفيها
ان الزنا بأنواعه مكتوب على الانسان رغم تأكيد الاية انه من الكبائر فيما عدا اللمم 
وموضوع الزنا فى الاسلام موضوع طويل ولكنى اردت ان أوضح ما اقصده بأنجاز  حتى لا نتشتت ....

مع تقديرى وأحترامى
يتبع​


----------



## romyo (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> اوااافقك الرااي اخي باااان هذااا الااغتصااب مختلف عن بقيه قصص الاغتصاااب وابشعهااا والتي نسمع بهاااا في انحاااء العااالم... ولكن وكمااا قلت فااان ذلك الرجل يمثل نفسه ولاا يمثلنااا بفعله وامره وعقاابه او الاعفاااء عنه بيد الله وحده.... وليكن الله في عون المراااه...ويهدهااا الى السبيل القويم....
> 
> *عزيزتى ايااااااااااااااااااااااان
> أحترم رأيك جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا *
> ...



حقاً انتى انسانه عاقله محترمة ومحاورة مهذبه
اتمنى لك كل الخيرات من الله صانع الخيرات
مع احترامى وتقديرى لشخصك ​


----------



## SALVATION (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*

_شكرا ليك كتير يا روميو وربنا بقى يصبر الفتاه
ويسوع يكون معاك ومعاها​_


----------



## romyo (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاغتصاب العقاب الاسلامى لقراءة الانجيل.....*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا ليك كتير يا روميو وربنا بقى يصبر الفتاه
> ويسوع يكون معاك ومعاها​_



الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك ايضاً ويبارك كل عمل لمجد اسمه القدوس
شكراً تونى لمرورك ومشاركتك
وفى انتظار المزيد من المشاركات
مع محبتى​


----------

